# National Summer Steamup 2010



## livesteam53 (Jan 4, 2008)

The days are starting to count down. You don't want to miss this one.

Click here for Info 

National Summer
Steamup 2010
Lions Gate Hotel
McClellan, Calif.
(Suburban Sacramento)
July 14-18, 2010


----------



## Chris Scott (Jan 2, 2008)

Anyone know the color for this years memorabilia?


----------



## Dwight Ennis (Jan 2, 2008)

Already signed up Mark. Got my reservations too.


----------



## xo18thfa (Jan 2, 2008)

You guys have a great time and a safe trip. Post pics!!!!


----------



## HeliconSteamer (Jan 2, 2008)

I'm signed up with reservations as well. Now the only thing to work out it how to get my locos down there... First, I must choose what I am taking.


----------



## Gary Woolard (Jan 2, 2008)

Well, this'll be my first real steamup, and boy do I feel like a newbie! I'll be bringing the only steamer I've got -- a Ft. Wilderness model Ruby that I've only run once! Sonny said I could get Dave Hotmann to adjust the admission so it'll run as well in forward as in reverse. (And I have a few Ft. Wilderness cars to hook up to it.)

So what do I need to bring, guys? My own fuel, I presume. Water? Anything else?


----------



## Dan Pantages (Jan 2, 2008)

Fuel & water is provided. Bing steam oil and any tools you carry with you to a steam-up. If you have no steam oil you can buy it there.


----------



## livesteam53 (Jan 4, 2008)

Gary, 
You'll be fine just bring your locomotive and we will all be there to help. Fuel and water it is a be deal bring it if you want otherwise I'll make sure you have enough. 
You will gain a wealth of information at this event. This is the cream of the crop Live Steams who attend and you'll learn a lot. Plus make a lot of new friends. 

Bob, 
We'll post pictures and you be sitting home wishing you were at the event. LOL 

Dwight, 
Looking forward to having lots of fun at the track and the bar....


----------



## scottemcdonald (Jan 11, 2008)

Butane Can style question - Threaded or unthreaded? Trying to pack lite and would rather not bring both if one is not going to be used. I'd like to keep the small bits to worry about down to a minimum. Thanks, 

Scott


----------



## scubaroo (Mar 19, 2009)

Hi Gary, 

I was a newbie last year to the Summer Steam-Up & I was welcomed with open arms. 

Everyone was so friendly & helpful.
This is one event not to be missed.
Craig


----------



## Dwight Ennis (Jan 2, 2008)

Scott - Generally, the fuel supplied is the butane/propane in the threaded cans. They also sometimes have regular butane cans scattered around, but the other stuff is far more plentiful.


----------



## Chris Scott (Jan 2, 2008)

Posted By Dwight Ennis on 23 Jun 2010 06:53 AM 
Scott - Generally, the fuel supplied is the butane/propane in the threaded cans. They also sometimes have regular butane cans scattered around, but the other stuff is far more plentiful. 

Dwight,
I think Butane/propane is less used so it appears to be more plentiful, fewer cans laying around, resulting in there always plenty at the supply station. Just as butane/propane is less used in general among steamers. Butane is predomiantly used, cans sit all over. Sonny would have to confirm but I think he supplies more butane for the same reason. For for all the use the supply of butane never seems to run out with at least quite a few unused cans around at the end. Lots take partial and full cans home.


----------



## Dwight Ennis (Jan 2, 2008)

We'll see Chris. My memory isn't the reliable indicator it once was, but it seems to me the butabe/propane is always sitting all over the place, and I'd have to hunt for pure butane if for some reason I wanted to use that. Anyway, to answer Scott's question, I'd bring the threaded adaptor if I had it. Always better imho to have and not need than to need and not have, especially for such a small device so easily packed. Besides, people are more possessive of the threaded adaptors since they are so easily lost or borrowed and not returned (even more so than squirt bottles - see? My memory isn't THAT far gone).


----------



## artgibson (Jan 2, 2008)

Is this a butan propane evnt onlly or do youallow coal and spirits,as well.


----------



## Dwight Ennis (Jan 2, 2008)

We here don't allow or dis-allow anything.







The National Summer Steamup is an annual event put on by Steam Events LLC - sort of a west coast Diamondhead. To answer your question, coal and spirits are fine. While things are primarily centered on locos/trains that run on 45mm and 32mm track, pretty much anything that runs on steam is welcome.

Here's the *NSS web site*.


----------



## David Leech (Dec 9, 2008)

I am looking forward to being there to meet old friends, make some new ones, enjoy the California warmth and see steam running day and night. 
Oh, and some good food and refreshments when needed. 
Well worth the 884 mile drive to get there. 
Be there is less than three weeks from now! 
Many thanks to the magnificent seven for organising it. 
All the best, 
David Leech, Delta, Canada


----------



## livesteam53 (Jan 4, 2008)

I hear the East Coast gang is coming out. Is this true?


----------



## Dwight Ennis (Jan 2, 2008)

Yeah... Charles and Ryan Bednarik and Alan and Jeff Redeker for sure.


----------



## David Leech (Dec 9, 2008)

Is anyone starting to take reservations on track time yet? 
By the sounds of it, it is going to be better than ever with all the new people coming. 
All the best, 
David Leech, Delta, Canada


----------



## Charles (Jan 2, 2008)

Posted By Dwight Ennis on 24 Jun 2010 09:03 PM 
Yeah... Charles and Ryan Bednarik and Alan and Jeff Redeker for sure. I understand we will feel right at home once we hear the "Jersey slang" coming from a certain "left coast" steamaholic....along with other friends of steam; looking forward to the event!


----------



## livesteam53 (Jan 4, 2008)

2 Weeks or 14 Days however you want to count. [/b]
It is coming up quickly. [/b]
So I got to get everything in order so I got to get busy.[/b]


----------



## David Leech (Dec 9, 2008)

Thank you Mark for bringing that to my attention. 
My brain was still thinking three weeks and planning to fit in all the things that I need to do between now and then. 
Now I will have to work faster! 
I have already started my Sacramento pile of locos, passenger cars, tools and fuel. 
Everytime I think of, or see something that I want to take, it goes on the pile. 
As long as it will all fit in Dans car! 
See everyone in two weeks and a couple of days. 
All the best, 
David Leech, Delta, Canada


----------



## scottemcdonald (Jan 11, 2008)

I understand we will feel right at home once we hear the "Jersey slang" coming from a certain "left coast" steamaholic....along with other friends of steam; looking forward to the event! 

And at least one from Virginia, See ya'll soon now, ya 'ear.  

Scott


----------



## Dwight Ennis (Jan 2, 2008)

I understand we will feel right at home once we hear the "Jersey slang" coming from a certain "left coast" steamaholic....I have no idea who you're talking about.


----------



## noelw (Jan 2, 2008)

Posted By Dwight Ennis on 22 Jun 2010 02:41 PM 
Already signed up Mark. Got my reservations too. 

Hey. Dwight... Michael Galvin and myself will be there Sat. and the BBQ. 
Question.....Don't suppose you can show us how to fire up a puff puff?? And like to see how you get yours running. 
All new to us track power guys. But it trains. See ya there. Noel


----------



## Dwight Ennis (Jan 2, 2008)

Don't suppose you can show us how to fire up a puff puff?? Be happy to Noel provided it's butane fired. I have no experience with alcohol or coal.


----------



## livesteam53 (Jan 4, 2008)

Noel,

We'll show you a real locomotive and once you experience Live Steam you'll think you need to belong to the burnt finger club.








Look forward to seeing you and Michael.


----------



## voxnut (Jul 16, 2008)

I have a quick question- my son and I have attended the last two as guests, but this is the first time as participants. We are just bringing our Ruby along to play. What is the protocol for using any of the tracks? I did notice a signup board, but if I remember correctly, it was just for one of the tracks- perhaps the large one and we don't have any intention on using the large track. Thanks!


----------



## Dwight Ennis (Jan 2, 2008)

The two large tracks have signup boards. The other tracks are available anytime to anyone - sort of a "first come, first served" sort of thing.


----------



## noelw (Jan 2, 2008)

Posted By Dwight Ennis on 01 Jul 2010 05:38 AM 
Don't suppose you can show us how to fire up a puff puff?? 

Be happy to Noel provided it's butane fired. I have no experience with alcohol or coal. 

Tks guy... We don't think or care how it fueled as long as it don't go BOOM BA BOOMmmmmmmm. We just want to see how one is started up to build steam and what you have to do to get it to move. All new to us and ya we can stand back a few extra feet.. If we learn how....







do we get an Steamaholics nbr. if we get burnted??? laf.


----------



## livesteam53 (Jan 4, 2008)

You can get a Steamaholics number anytime hopefully we can teach you so you don't burn your fingers. 

Of course some of us do it all the time.... I know from personal experience!


----------



## Michael Glavin (Jan 2, 2009)

Dwight and Mark, 

I've got a new unfired AML 0-6-0 as Noel mentioned, butane fired. I work on 150psi boilers daily, burns suck and I'm not going there. Any help to learn the prescribed LS correct methodology and such to run this lil beast would be greatly appreciated. 

I also have a NEW unfired butane fired Accucraft Daylight paint GS4 that I've decided to sale and I can bring it along if anyone’s interested. I'd like to get what I paid for it $4500.00... This is a beautiful engine and one of my favorites to boot; but I'm playing with 1:29 stuff and can't see myself investing 20K for Accucraft coaches. 

Michael


----------



## aceinspp (Jan 2, 2008)

Sorry cant make the trip as much as I'd like to. So hope you all will post a lot of pics when possible. Later RJD


----------



## livesteam53 (Jan 4, 2008)

Michael, 

I will help you and everyone else I am sure of the that. 

The Daylight is in it's prime none are available so you may find a buyer. 

Any takers on the Daylight?


----------



## Dwight Ennis (Jan 2, 2008)

There's a table at the NSS where people put items for sale. Make up a little sign with the price and "See Michael Glavin" on it. Might also help if you put a small thumbnail photo of yourself on it so people would know who to look for, especially since you're new to the NSS.


----------



## noelw (Jan 2, 2008)

Posted By livesteam53 on 01 Jul 2010 04:58 PM 
You can get a Steamaholics number anytime hopefully we can teach you so you don't burn your fingers. 

Of course some of us do it all the time.... I know from personal experience! 
Tks for encouragement on burning fingers.. Sound like its going to be a great time And tks. Mark and Dwight for the comebacks..









Michael and I are working on some new cams and programs for our live internet broadcast with Regal. 
Sure of been nice to show live on how not to get burnt and go boom but, still think we need a laptop with duel processor to get things up and running portable live yet. Still testing these new cam that are realy great to work with... 







We will still try to get photos and videos and show them later..


----------



## blueregal (Jan 3, 2008)

As long as he is here the ole fart above, lets wish him a "Happy Birthday" think it was yesterday, and I forgot to remind you guys may have been today, I'm a losin my memory, and I'm just a pup compared to Noel or "sniff" as we call em!! Anyways give him a happy 75th shout out and a "Happy Happy" said he was going to get ice cream and cake! Lucky dog. Hah Regal, or as he calls me "blabbermouth" Hah LOL


----------



## livesteam53 (Jan 4, 2008)

Noel, 
Pictures and Video would be great. Take them .. will post them online and everyone not attending will be wishing they were with us. 

I'm Counting down the days......


----------



## duhnerd (Jul 14, 2010)

If anyone STILL hasn't reserved space at the hotel, my wife and I reserved a suite but a recent (as in today) cancellation of our room-mate has us with a spare space for Thursday and Friday nights. If interested in splitting the cost for those nights contact me at "[email protected]", or look me up at teh event tomorrow (Thursday). 
Pat LaTorres, 
Tower Lumber Company, 
San Leandro, CA


----------



## xo18thfa (Jan 2, 2008)

OK boys, you've been there a couple of days now. What's going on????


----------



## Jim Overland (Jan 3, 2008)

Pictures please!


----------



## noelw (Jan 2, 2008)

Posted By Jim Overland on 16 Jul 2010 04:46 PM 
Pictures please! Michael G. and myself are going over for a few hr's this evening when he get back from a Hayward, Ca job he is on.. Will try to get some photos of what going on and post tonight if we get there in time.. late me


----------



## noelw (Jan 2, 2008)

*Sorry I got over there so late this Fri. night.. But got some photos and Videos that I will make a short movie with them in a few..For now here is a few photos while making up a movie with Photos and videos.

I have not idea of the names of people on photos as yet.. 







* 




































*More to come...*.


----------



## blueregal (Jan 3, 2008)

Great pics Noel!! Looks like you had a good time!! Regal


----------



## noelw (Jan 2, 2008)

*Here is a short video and photo taken here Fri. night at the National Steam up 2010.







*


----------



## noelw (Jan 2, 2008)

Posted By blueregal on 16 Jul 2010 11:04 PM 
Great pics Noel!! Looks like you had a good time!! Regal

There are very nice layouts.. Lots of Steamers running. It was getting late and Michael still haven't got home form work yet. So after dinner I talked my olds Boy to go with me for a Hr. or so.

Couldn't believe my badge was setting on the table to be picked up.. wow. Michael G. was right on the ball getting us fixed up.

I really didn't know people there but all were nice to help out on letting me get some photos.

I'll have more time to meet people tomorrow and to learn how puff puff work. Ya and more photo and video.. 
Hope to meet up with Dwight E, Mark J,and others I've talk to in the past..
SA#49. wow........


----------



## livesteam53 (Jan 4, 2008)

Noel, 
Looks like we missed you we went to dinner for a few hours and talked more steam.....So will see you tomorrow looking forward to it.


----------



## noelw (Jan 2, 2008)

I'm going to cont. the videos on Mark Johnson post to keep it all togethe instead of starting another post. 

This start off with me & Mark Johnson interview. He is getting us start on the basic of steam Loc. information. Neat stuff that I didn't know before, due to Ya.........I'm track power on my layout.







*Building up another movie in a few...* S*orry on the fast edit but lots of video to go thru. *


----------



## noelw (Jan 2, 2008)

Posted By livesteam53 on 06 Jul 2010 05:58 PM 
Noel, 
Pictures and Video would be great. Take them .. will post them online and everyone not attending will be wishing they were with us. 

I'm Counting down the days...... 

*Mark you are right.. One's that didn't drop by is sure missing a great event. *


----------



## Dwight Ennis (Jan 2, 2008)

First of my videos from the NSS - my NPC #21, Alan Redeker's AC-6 flatface, someone's F-5, Rob Lenicheck's C-16...


----------



## noelw (Jan 2, 2008)

Sat. night BBQ at the Lyons Gate Hotel photos.


----------



## voxnut (Jul 16, 2008)

Here's a short video from Friday- it's mostly our train running, but the onboard footage gives a bit of an overview as well as some footage of trains we shared the layout with. Hope you enjoy! (note- the quality is a bit better if you select the 480p resolution button over the default 360p in the lower right side of the video screen)

http://www.mylargescale.com/Communi...iptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" wid


----------



## SteveC (Jan 2, 2008)

Noel

I've got to hand it to you, what you've done is by far some of the best coverage of any Large-scale event that I've seen presented here on MLS. IMHO it ranks right up there with the coverage presented by Gary Woolard & Co. on other events. What's especially nice is getting the video of the active participants explaining their respective equipment, that really make us 'lurkers' feel part of what's going on. Thanks a bunch for your time and effort.


----------



## Jim Schulz (Aug 10, 2009)

Hey Voxnut, 

That was a really pleasant video. Great editing. Brought a smile to my face, too! 

Jim


----------



## Stan Cedarleaf (Jan 2, 2008)

Great coverage, Guys. Thanks for the images and the videos.


----------



## voxnut (Jul 16, 2008)

Posted By Jim Schulz on 18 Jul 2010 04:15 AM 
Hey Voxnut, 

That was a really pleasant video. Great editing. Brought a smile to my face, too! 

Jim Thanks for taking to the time to watch it Jim!

All the best,
Dean


----------



## xo18thfa (Jan 2, 2008)

Posted By noelw on 17 Jul 2010 04:32 PM 
I'm going to cont. the videos on Mark Johnson post to keep it all togethe instead of starting another post. 

This start off with me & Mark Johnson interview. He is getting us start on the basic of steam Loc. information. Neat stuff that I didn't know before, due to Ya.........I'm track power on my layout.








Who's the guy with the G1MRA "Project" 0-6-0? Gorgeous engine. Did he run it on a track?

Bob


----------



## noelw (Jan 2, 2008)

This one is from Sat. evening with Joel from Santa Jose, Ca. Sorry ...didn't get the last name.. But names are names and we just love trains. 
This is a neat video that Joel took time with us due to ya we are still track powered and learing the other side. laf.








I think he is show how to get my eye lashes taken off.







Laf.....Guess getting my SA#49 nbr. that Dwight E. gave me is now been put to use.. hahahaha.
I did get one burnt finiger.. Not going to say how...............


----------



## noelw (Jan 2, 2008)

Posted By xo18thfa on 18 Jul 2010 12:14 PM 
Posted By noelw on 17 Jul 2010 04:32 PM 
I'm going to cont. the videos on Mark Johnson post to keep it all togethe instead of starting another post. 

This start off with me & Mark Johnson interview. He is getting us start on the basic of steam Loc. information. Neat stuff that I didn't know before, due to Ya.........I'm track power on my layout.








Who's the guy with the G1MRA "Project" 0-6-0? Gorgeous engine. Did he run it on a track?

Bob


Sorry Bob S. I meet so many people that I don't know who the names are. Guess I should of wrote them down but so much going on. I would get requests on " hey My Eng is starting up as schud." on the time board and had to go from one video to the next.. Then when I got home, try to sort them out so not to jump around so much.. I took over 4 gigs of video plus about 1 gigs of photo that some had to be cut. I tried to keep videos short but didn't happen sometimes.
I guess I didn't know what I was getting in to. I know other took some pic. and video but only seen a couple posted so far. Glad that Dwight E. took his due that I was some place else and missed how it was fired up.. 
One heck of a time that Michael G. and myself had.. TKS to all and that guy that started this post.. He took me by my hand and got me to almost ever one there to see there stuff and how Puff Puff work.. WOW.... what a time we had.. KS again. 

We have one last Video to show and to upload on here & our Internet Broadcast yet. . Doing it now.


----------



## noelw (Jan 2, 2008)

Posted By SteveC on 18 Jul 2010 02:56 AM 
Noel

I've got to hand it to you, what you've done is by far some of the best coverage of any Large-scale event that I've seen presented here on MLS. IMHO it ranks right up there with the coverage presented by Gary Woolard & Co. on other events. What's especially nice is getting the video of the active participants explaining their respective equipment, that really make us 'lurkers' feel part of what's going on. Thanks a bunch for your time and effort.








_Tks you Steve for show me how to get this stuff to work .. You and I have been thru a bunch brain dammage stuff to fig. out things but we did it.. tks again guy.. Noel







_[/b] 








Just had to put that code in there. dosen't mean a thing. hahahaha


----------



## noelw (Jan 2, 2008)

*Here is the last video from last nights National Summer Steam Up.







* 



*All of the videos and photos are now also running on My Internet Broadcast 24 /7 for now to. 

www.livestream.com/noelw *

*Tks for all the kind words*.


----------



## scubaroo (Mar 19, 2009)

Great photos & video Noel.
It was a pleasure to meet you at the steam-up.
Great fun was had by all.
Craig


----------



## Stan Cedarleaf (Jan 2, 2008)

I'll add another thank you, Noel. Great images and videos of the meet. 

That LS Garratt is quite something..


----------



## Charles (Jan 2, 2008)

California here we come.... 
Our venture getting to the National Summer Steam up. The week in the Sacramento-San Francisco area offering many special moments of which centered around one of the best steam forums offered as a annual event.

We arrived in Sacramento and of course being a "steam" theme to our travels it was off to the California Railroad Museum:








A place of history with many fine representations of how the railroad made California from the CP Huntington, Gov. Stanford, Sonorma, to the beast of the railroad in this region.

From the moment that railroads moved west:










To a display of what attracted customers and town folk alike when the whistle blow:









The range of steam power in the museum on display was a history lesson of how the iron horse made the State of California a place to bring business:









Then there was the exploration for some steam in the yards:









Some of the biggest and most powerful locomotives of the Santa Fe RR









The surrounding area of "Old Town Sacramento" extended the history with the Pony Express, business and additional aspect of steam power to the city streets:
The Delta King,(wonder place for lunch) one of the famous twin river boats that were among the many ships that docked there in connection with the RR









The building offer a look into the past of the early streets and merchants that helped to make the city what it is today:











We headed "West" to San Francisco... a city where a traveler must learn how to drive in a vertical directions instead of the normal horizon direction: 










Of course there were the well known land marks and must do list:










The walking and driving in the city could be stressful at time but it was worth the many landmarks, such a telegraph hill:








Among the various areas to visit was the wharf and of course steam









The extensive walking was worth it as there were various special foods and treats:









Of course with a full belly one needs a easy way to transverse the hillsides:









The next portion of our travels was back to Sacramento, going by Niles Canyon and the railroad there










Finally, arrival to the National Summer Steam up:









The hotel and accommodations were outstanding at the Lions Gate:









During the down time and various meals along with any desire to swim, fellow steamer could be found at the "O" club









Just a moment to recognized the Steam Events LLC organizers: Sonny Wizelman, Bob Trabucco, Clark Lord, Tony Dixon, Bill Turkel, Jim McDavid, Dave Cole for the efforts in coordinating, merchandise, speakers, tracks and food plus some great assistance during the stay.
A busy board and tracks throughout the steam up (6 AM-1AM)


















The various steam at the event was impressive and varied:









Operators of great experience and the youth of the hobby were running steam:

















Along with the various "sightseeing" trips our time was also divided with having a booth in the vendor hall 











Many discussions were ongoing throughout the event 











Trains were the focus here so how better to enjoy a fine dinner...









The trip continues....


----------



## noelw (Jan 2, 2008)

Great tour, Charles. Glad to see more photos getting up because I didn't have time to see all at the NSS. Post more if you have them and Glad you made to Calif... 
Noel


----------



## thumper (Jan 31, 2009)

Noel, when you have a chance, please send me a PM re: the live streaming program you use.

I've used Stickam, but you appear to have much more flexibility with your software.

When the meet is over, I'd like to give you a call.

Thanks,

Will Lindley


----------



## steamtom1 (Jan 2, 2008)

Charles,

How did you get your locomotives to the left coast?


----------



## Dwight Ennis (Jan 2, 2008)

Don't know when Charles will get time to answer Tom, as he's on the second leg of his vacation. He and Ryan and the Redekers pack their locos in a special made crate and ship it to Accucraft. Jeff Redeker was down there unpacking it early last week, and he said he's going to be down there today and tomorrow packing it back up for shipment home.


----------



## Jim Overland (Jan 3, 2008)

Thanks everyone for the photos videos 
jim


----------



## Stan Cedarleaf (Jan 2, 2008)

The images and videos just keep getting gooder and better. I see Dwight's havin' a wonderful time with the #21 and with his module in the middle of the larger loops.

Wonderful show.... 

Thanks for posting the latest, Charles.


----------



## aceinspp (Jan 2, 2008)

Wow thanks Charles for posting those great pics. Looks like you all where having a grand time. Nice vacation I'd say. Later RJD


----------



## Dwight Ennis (Jan 2, 2008)

I see Dwight's havin' a wonderful time with the #21 and with his module in the middle of the larger loops.That isn't mine anymore Stan. I sold it to Steam Events LLC - the organization behind the NSS - last year. It was truly a pleasure this year to let someone else haul it in, set it up, break it down, pack it away, and haul it off. hehehe


----------



## Dwight Ennis (Jan 2, 2008)

Great coverage guys!! Another terrific NSS!

Gary and Carla were at the NSS this year - Carla with her ever-present camera and Gary sometimes also taking photos and movies. They took a trainload of photos and I'm sure will soon be presenting their usual thorough coverage. Consequently I took very few photos this year, and these were all of my stuff and Alan's AC-6 flatface. Here's my meager collection...





































Alan's flatface...



















Custom Model Products had a booth there and was selling their shorty *combine* and *coach*. These are beautiful model of all brass construction with full interior and underbody detail right down to the truck chains. I believe they are 30 footers. Anyway, I drooled over them a couple of times but was concerned about their weight. They come equipped with roller bearing wheelsets, and I saw a guy pulling the samples with his Accucraft 4-4-0, so I bought a set.



















Even #21, which isn't the greatest puller in the world due to being so front-heavy, walked right off with them and pulled them with no sweat. I'm a happy camper!


















They look right at home behind her and behind SPC #3!



















Finally, here's a photo you won't see in Carla's and Gary's coverage...


















And one you'll never see in Mike Martin's coverage...










Many thanks to them for their excellent photo coverage down through the years!!


----------



## Stan Cedarleaf (Jan 2, 2008)

Great images of the #21, Dwight. She looks very nice pulling the 2 coaches.

Glad to see Gary and Carla in attendance.









I can imagine you ARE happy to not have to tote the LS track with you.


----------



## Gary Armitstead (Jan 2, 2008)

Carla and Gary are Good People! Those coaches look real nice Dwight. How much do they weigh?


----------



## Dwight Ennis (Jan 2, 2008)

I can imagine you ARE happy to not have to tote the LS track with you.Leaves a lot more room in the RAV.








How much do they weigh?I didn't weight them Gary, but each one is comparable in heft to an Accucraft brass D&RGW long caboose. At first I balked at the price, but each is less expensive than the Accucraft brass San Juan cars. Also, I paid around $450 for a brass long caboose - and then had to spend an additional $200+ for Gary Raymond roller bearing wheelsets so I could pull it. All in all, I think they are a bargain.


----------



## Dwight Ennis (Jan 2, 2008)

Second and last of my videos. Again, mostly my stuff, including the new combine and coach. BTW, note the working headlight in #21. A big thanks to Jeff Redeker for making it up for me. He and I installed it at the NSS.


----------



## Gary Armitstead (Jan 2, 2008)

Dang, those coaches look sweet behind your #21! The working headlight is the finishing touch Dwight!


----------



## Dwight Ennis (Jan 2, 2008)

Thanks Gary.







Now I just have to get the damn whistle to sound like it did when it was in my Mich Cal #2. I think maybe the right-angle resonator extension I had to make to get it inside the steam drum is what's screwing things up. Time to try making a new resonator.


----------



## Gary Woolard (Jan 2, 2008)

Hey Dwight, thanks for the picture! We were obviously having _WAY_ too much fun! I'm going nuts trying to get ready for the Tacoma convention and fulfill some local obligations before we go, but I'll do my darndest to get some of the pix from McClellan posted in the next couple of days!


----------



## Dwight Ennis (Jan 2, 2008)

Hey Dwight, thanks for the picture!You're welcome Gary. Seems only too appropriate that you two get a little exposure for a change.







I enjoyed see and chatting with you both. Always a pleasure!


----------



## livesteam53 (Jan 4, 2008)

Many thanks for all taking pictures and posting. Seeing how I forgot my camera at least you all remembered yours. Now looking forward to do it again next year.


----------



## zubi (May 14, 2009)

Posted By Dwight Ennis on 19 Jul 2010 08:06 PM 
I didn't weight them Gary, but each one is comparable in heft to an Accucraft brass D&RGW long caboose. At first I balked at the price, but each is less expensive than the Accucraft brass San Juan cars. Also, I paid around $450 for a brass long caboose - and then had to spend an additional $200+ for Gary Raymond roller bearing wheelsets so I could pull it. All in all, I think they are a bargain.








Dwight, these coaches are actually made by Accucraft. Excellent choice for your engine! Zubi


----------



## Dwight Ennis (Jan 2, 2008)

Dwight, these coaches are actually made by Accucraft. Excellent choice for your engine!Thanks Zubi. That wouldn't surprise me if Accucraft made them. Be that as it may, the roller bearing wheels make all the difference in the world.


----------



## livesteam53 (Jan 4, 2008)

Had a old stock ruby pulling 12 cars with roller bearing in Kansas like it was nothing. Bearing do make a difference.


----------



## Taperpin (Jan 6, 2008)

Hi all.. 
Can anyone help with letting me know if Ric collins attended this year? he has in the past and Im trying to cantact him via email ,but it times out. 

Gordon Watson [Taperpin]


----------



## scottemcdonald (Jan 11, 2008)

Here is one of my video contributions for the fray. 

Enjoy! 



Scott


----------



## Alan in Adirondacks (Jan 2, 2008)

Scott, 

Wow! Great video -- and you even included where _Cab Forward_ author Bob Church signed the inside of the cab roof with the compliment: "Great Mallet"

Thank you!!!

Alan


----------



## weaverc (Jan 2, 2008)

Scott,
Very well done video of a fascinating locomotive conversion. 
Alan, Jeff and Ryan,
It's been a fun project to watch.


----------



## xo18thfa (Jan 2, 2008)

The flat face conversion is superb. What a neato look.


----------



## Alan in Adirondacks (Jan 2, 2008)

Gentlemen,

Thanks for the compliments on the AC-6 project. I realized there was one glaring omission in my post of yesterday -- and that was not recognizing the extraordinary work done by Tom Stevens in creating the cab for the project. Here are a couple of pictures of Tom's work in progress.



















Best regards,

Alan


----------



## Alan in Adirondacks (Jan 2, 2008)

Although it's a week late, here are some pictures from NSS 2010.

First, master videographer Scott McDonald doing what he does best:









Author Robert J. Church (right) and Bob's friend Denny attended, here watching a fast AC-6 run-by with Jeff Redeker:









Dwight with his NPC #21:









And an action shot of NPC #21:









Rob's beautifully detailed #452 with its fantastic dome-install whistle:









A happy Dennis and his weathered #483:









The original cab forward and redux with an AC-6:
















A shot of the Redeker clan -- gathering from the east coast (Upstate NY & Philadelphia) and California (Chico & Elk Grove). The Newark and Fairfield contingents were unable to attend due to being worn out from an engineer-for-a-day outing at Roaring Camp & Big Trees -- but they were there in spirit!









A picture of Saturday's Shay-Up:









Jeff's Santa Cruz & Felton #3 coming and going. Your guess as to which is which, but the red flags on the caboose are a clue:
















SPC's backing up cleanup train from 1907 -- white flags are the clue this time -- with the comparison prototype shot:
















Sunday morning with the brains of the outfit making sure there would be an NSS 2011:


















And a final pcture of Casey Wilmunder who on Monday graciously showed me his Antelope and Western #1 1889 Porter. (Casey and his dad Les will have A&W #1 at the Ardenwood Steamfest over Labor Day weekend)









Thank you to the Steam Events, L.L.C. organizers for putting on such a well-planned event.

Best regards,

Alan


----------



## voxnut (Jul 16, 2008)

Is there a website where Gary and Carla typically post their photos? While I certainly love to see all the action with the grand locomotives on the Paso Robles track, I also like to see some of the more humble machines running on the smaller tracks...

Thanks!
Dean


----------



## David Leech (Dec 9, 2008)

Dean, 
Here is a nice album of the 2010 NSS (the first one on the page): 
http://rickparkerphoto.dotphoto.com/CPViewAlbum.asp?AID=5220252 
Also, you will see a very good album called The Rogues Gallery, just in case you want to see what some of the 'names' we all know, actually look like, and a host of other great events! 
All the best, 
David Leech, Delta, Canada


----------



## voxnut (Jul 16, 2008)

Thanks David!


----------



## scottemcdonald (Jan 11, 2008)

Thanks for the compliments on the AC-6 project. I realized there was one glaring omission in my post of yesterday -- and that was not recognizing the extraordinary work done by Tom Stevens in creating the cab for the project. Here are a couple of pictures of Tom's work in progress. 

Good to know - I'll update the video to ensure he gets credit - any other credits I need to add, just drop me a line. Want to make sure I get it right! 

Scott


----------



## scottemcdonald (Jan 11, 2008)

Here's the update video with better credits. 



Scott


----------



## livesteam53 (Jan 4, 2008)

Nice video Scott...Well done!


----------



## mikemartin (Feb 14, 2008)

I have been enjoying everyone's pictures and videos and have finally posted my own.

They may be seen at: *Mike Martin's 2010 NSS photos - www.panyo.com/NSS2010*

Yours in steam,

Mike


----------



## noelw (Jan 2, 2008)

Posted By livesteam53 on 30 Jul 2010 09:13 PM 
Nice video Scott...Well done! 
*Like Livesteam53 said.. very nicely done.. and ya course tk for the taking the time to show me around live streamer. It was a very interesting fun time and ya... one burnt finger..laf.. 
Also tks for that video and photo Mike Martin posted.. I didn't have a chance to meet all of the people there or able to see and be there all day long. All of the other videos sure help to see what I missed. .. 
Was on great time that Michael G. Joel H. and myself had. 
tks again Mark J. and Mike, M. for posting more.







Noel *


----------

